

Getting Silly About NoSQL - jbellis
http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=2713

======
petercooper
An interesting example of how writing style can affect perception. Regardless
of who's "right" or not (though it's usually a bit of both in situations like
these), Forbes' piece was very easy to read and digest, whereas this comes off
as an unedited tirade.

~~~
CPlatypus
Please try to remember that it was originally written as a comment on Dennis's
article, not as an original article in its own right. So yes, it is
essentially unedited. Sometimes facts and timing are more important than
polish.

~~~
wanderr
"Facts" stated but not backed up by anything aren't worth much. "I personally
measured..." is a worthless comment if he doesn't show his work (i.e. his
tests or claims are not reproducible at all).

~~~
CPlatypus
I did say that I'd written about it on my site. Here are a couple of links.

<http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=2240> <http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=2258>

Here's one from Randy Bias, which I had also alluded to.

<http://cloudscaling.com/blog/cloud-computing/virtual-disks>

Now, why don't you take Dennis to task for _his_ lack of supporting
information? He provides even less information about methodology, and his
results are simply not grounded in reality at all. In my experience,
application of a double standard strongly implies preference for outcome. Why
don't you actualy _state_ your position, and then back it up to the same
degree you demand others do? I know this is Kibitzer News and all, but it
would be nice to see something besides sniping from the sidelines for once.

